
Show HN: Frontexpress – manages routes in browser like Express does on Node - camelaissani
https://github.com/camelaissani/frontexpress
======
camelaissani
Here a sample project which demos frontexpress:
[https://github.com/camelaissani/frontexpress-
demo](https://github.com/camelaissani/frontexpress-demo)

------
camelaissani
The idea is to code the front-end logic with the same style than on the back-
end with express.

I've tried to push the isomorphism logic one level up by aligning the front-
end and the back-end Frameworks. So with frontexpress same language same API
on all the stack.

